# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour >  làm hộ chiếu -0917163993

## greentour32

Làm hộ chiếu nhanh, làm chứng minh thư nhanh

Nhận làm hộ chiếu nhanh: 1 ngày, 2 ngày, 3 ngày,4 ngày, 5 ngày, không phải xếp hàng

Làm ở : Số 89 Trần Hưng Đạo – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội

            Số 02 Phùng Hưng – Hà Đông – Hà Nội

Quý khách đến công ty để được hướng dẫn làm thủ tục và nộp hồ sơ trong vòng 10 phút là xong ngay.


01266-200-333(Ms Tâm)

0904-386-229(Mr Quyết)


Hộ chiếu lấy nhanh 5 ngày lấy giá 1.200.000 đ
Hộ chiếu lấy nhanh 4 ngày lấy giá 1.400.000 đ
Hộ chiếu lấy nhanh 3 ngày lấy giá 1.800.000 đ
Hộ chiếu lấy nhanh 2 ngày lấy giá 2.100.000 đ
Hộ chiếu lấy nhanh 1 ngày lấy giá 2.600.000 đ
Làm hộ chiếu ngoại tỉnh ( giá thoả thuận đối với ngoại tỉnh )
Hộ khẩu Hà Nội (Và Hà Tây cũ): chỉ cần CMTND (còn nguyên vẹn, không ép lụa) và 4 ảnh 4×6 nền trắng + tờ khai.
Giá trên không bao gồm phí nhà nước : 200.000đ/ quyển
Làm chứng minh thư nhanh 5 ngày lấy.
Công ty du lịch GREENCANAL TRAVEL chuyên cung cấp các dịch vụ visa,làm hộ chiếu nhanh ,đặt phòng khách sạn , du lịch ,du lịch thái lan giá rẻ 





Thông tin thêm về thời gian, ngày khởi hành.

 Quý khách liên hệ: Ms. My 0917163993-0943523663

Hoặc Du lịch thái lan,visa trung quốc,l
tham khảo :khách sạn quốc tế

----------

